# Howard TV on Direct?



## mike62 (Mar 9, 2006)

I looked on DTV website and did not see any mention of any Howard Stern programming but I would almost swear I heard him mention being on Direct the other day. Has anyone heard of this possibility?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

mike62 said:


> I looked on DTV website and did not see any mention of any Howard Stern programming but I would almost swear I heard him mention being on Direct the other day. Has anyone heard of this possibility?


Stern is on Sirus.. D & E don't want to pay for copywrited mateial. It's highly unlikely.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> Stern is on Sirus.. D & E don't want to pay for copywrited mateial. It's highly unlikely.


D* and E* retransmit copyrighted material all the time -- they just pay for the retrans -- what's the big deal?

Although Stern's a slug, he's no worse than (not then) some of the garbage, I mean, comedy on SHOW & HBO.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

If you're talking about Howard Stern on Demand, I doubt it, since iNDemand is the one who distributes the Howard Stern on Demand service.

On a side note, he could have been talking about Wendy the Retard calling up Opie and Anthony during their show, which is available on D*.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

In Demand is a joint venture from Comcast, Time Warner and Cox so no Stern On Demand won't be on DirecTV anytime soon. I was going to subscribe to Stern On demand but for $13.95, and due to the fact I'm not that big of a fan, I decided against it.


----------



## looknow12 (Nov 25, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> In Demand is a joint venture from Comcast, Time Warner and Cox so no Stern On Demand won't be on DirecTV anytime soon. I was going to subscribe to Stern On demand but for $13.95, and due to the fact I'm not that big of a fan, I decided against it.


It's so worth it. My wife isn't a big fan of the radio show...never listens, but elbows me to watch Howard TV.


----------

